# Supertaper



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomorow night i have to do a small basement so i will try to make a video of the supertaper , i don't know how its gonna turn since i work alone but ill try for you guys !:thumbup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Sweet, lookin forward to it. I got a few days off so :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

used a supertaper and a nice gadget


----------

